# Yamaha tiller conversion



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I did the same thing with a 25 four stroke. Search e-bay for a tiller handle kit that will fit your motor. The dealers charge way too much for them. I did have a dealer install mine, I think it was about an hour of labor. If the motor doesn't have power trim or elec start you could prob get it done for under $200.


----------

